# Greetings brothers....



## TravellingManPHA (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello brothers, I bring you tidings from Live Stone Lodge #152 F&AM PHA Grand Prairie, TX. under the jurisdiction of the MWPHGLofTX. I am new to the group but always find it a pleasure to be able to dwell together in unity with my fellow travellers whom like I, presume are always searching for further light in Masonry. I must say, I am VERY fond of this iTunes app! Stay safe, blessed my brothers. Travel Light and govern yourselves accordingly. #S.M.I.B.


----------



## Benton (Nov 25, 2011)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## TravellingManPHA (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you brother.


----------



## thor9541 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Welcome*

It's an honor to have you.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forums my brother.


----------



## kosei (Nov 29, 2011)

greetings square


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 1, 2011)

Fraternal Greetings!


----------



## koricua74 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fraternal Greetings!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to have you Brother!


----------

